
World's largest model railway exhibit in a Google Street View - TRUPPP
http://www.google.com/maps/about/behind-the-scenes/streetview/treks/miniatur-wunderland/
======
TRUPPP
Google in cooperation with Ubilabs created a Google Street View experience of
the world's largest model railway exhibit, the Hamburg Miniatur Wunderland.

